# Miss what it used to be like...



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Years ago before DH was on antidepressants he was always coming on to me..I honestly didn't appreciate it back then but now would love it. He has been off of the pills since mid december however his libido has not returned yet at all plus he has ED. Combined between that and the short EA I discovered last Sept...it is kind of rough. 

It is hard to truly R when you have not had sex at all. It will be one year in May. THus we are not building any intimacy again, etc. 

It is frustrating because I fear that he will always have issues due to the drugs. Sometimes this post SSRI dysfunction can last for years. I just get worried because I am 43 and the thought of never having sex again...yikes! It is something I think about daily. What would I do if a year from now still nothing...understand that I realize it is difficult for him because for a man to not have any sex drive plus ED is not the easiest. He was someone who always had a pretty high SD and now..complete opposite. I just don't know if I could stay in a marriage with no sex...becuase sex to me espeically for men brings intimacy and closeness.

Right now, I feel jealous of all those women whose men are coming on to them. Some of these posts make me envious of certain others.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Have him talk to his doc about ed meds. Staxyn works for me in 12 minutes so it permits nearly normal sppntaneity. He should get a good checkup because ed could be a symptom of some other medical condition which needs to be found and treated.

Good exercise will boost testosterone. Encourage healthy nutrition. It will all help his depression and his ed and his libido.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

